# Super bummed!  Just dropped my D90 on concrete...



## Unspoiled (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't been this bummed out in a long time.  The body seems ok but the lens went flying.  I want to get the body checked out and the lens repaired.

Has anyone else had this happen?  Is the lens a write off?

Thanks for listening to me pout....


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 8, 2009)

thats the problem with plastic mounts...  that really stinks.. hopefully the repair isnt too costly


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 8, 2009)

I've been wanting a new lens...Just not the way I wanted to go about it.  I fixed the warping by loosening the screws and re-seating the mount.  The lens won't focus or provide any feedback to the body.  

I am going to take it tomorrow to see if I can get it fix and shop for a new lens.  

Lesson learned!  I just hate when it's the hard way.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 8, 2009)

oof.  Sorry, man.  That's why I always double wrap the strap around my wrist.  Not that it will necessarily save me, but I'm terrified of just this situation.

Good luck with it.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 8, 2009)

Dang 

This is why I insure my gear.


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 8, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Dang
> 
> This is why I insure my gear.



agreed


----------



## Agoraphobic (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh man! I'm sorry dude, I would die dude.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 8, 2009)

thenikonguy said:


> epp_b said:
> 
> 
> > Dang
> ...


 
:thumbup:   

If I were to take that kind of damage, it would be some serious $$....insurance is worth every penny, especially after seeing a pic like that.


----------



## vd853 (Sep 8, 2009)

What made you drop it?


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 8, 2009)

> Dang
> 
> This is why I insure my gear.


Do you guys just put it under your homeowners or something similar?



> What made you drop it?


It fell out of my camera bag as I was grabbing something out of my car.  I had it half zippered in  but when I bent over the bag shifted and slipped out.  It was one of those times when you attempt to catch it, you actually are accelerating it to the ground.

I manages to get the warp out of the mount and tried it on the body. Unfortunately the mount ring is damaged to the point that it won't engage to the body. Going to take it tomorrow to see if I can get it fixed. Maybe it's time to get that 50/1.4 that I've been wanting. I wanted to spend the money on a decent flash first...Oh well.


----------



## wet (Sep 8, 2009)

I am really sorry to see this. To me this is like dropping my own kid. 

I never buy any insurance for my photo gear. After seeing this, I think I should. Is it generic to insuring a car, a house or it requires special insurance? 

Thanks.


----------



## Eyetattoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Exactly why I purchased the insurance from Best Buy for 4 years.  Unfortunately **** happens.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 9, 2009)

I have mine as a rider/floater on the house insurance.


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 9, 2009)

Eyetattoo said:


> Exactly why I purchased the insurance from Best Buy for 4 years.  Unfortunately **** happens.



Thank you! I just remembered that I bought the extended plan from Ritz when I bought the camera in January.  I feel better now!

I will probably extend it now!


----------



## schumionbike (Sep 9, 2009)

one time I sent a kit lens from the old Nikon N50 flying out of the camera bag as I grap it out of the car.   Luckily it came out okay, not seem damage.  We never bother to test it again because we're using the D40 so that lens won't work with a D40 either way.  Moral of the story, never leave your bag unzip, I always make sure my bag is zip now.  

but to the OP, sorry to hear that man, I hope it doesn't cost much to fix.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

The good news is that it seems the body held up just fine it seems. Anyone who thinks the D90 can't hold up because of it's "plastic" body isn't talking from experience.

I can certainly see how this could happen, I do this quite often myself (set the back on the seat half or not zippered) and always think about what could happen - this goes as a warning to me.

Good luck on the fix!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> The good news is that it seems the body held up just fine it seems. Anyone who thinks the D90 can't hold up because of it's "plastic" body isn't talking from experience.
> 
> I can certainly see how this could happen, I do this quite often myself (set the back on the seat half or not zippered) and always think about what could happen - this goes as a warning to me.
> 
> Good luck on the fix!


 
Plastic OR metal can survive a hit like that if you're lucky.  Metal is simply more likely to suvive it.


----------



## Dao (Sep 9, 2009)

Bummer!  Hope you can get it fix in a reasonable cost.  It seemed like the lens took the heat.  The energy that was release from falling go right at the mount of the lens and broke it.  Wondering what if the lens has a metal mount, where will the energy go? breaking other weaker parts in the lens or camera?

Anyway good luck.


----------



## ann (Sep 9, 2009)

don't be surprised if the warranty doesn't cover dropping. it would be wonderful if it did, but that hasn't been my experience.  

Insurance isn't that expensive and i have a rider on my home owners policy


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

With my home owners policy my camera gear is included under personal property. So I don't need to take out anything additional. You might want to verify with your insurance agent.

And... holy crap did that lens take some damage in that fall. My dad's D80 and 18-55mm kit lens toppled over while mounted on a tripod down the side of a mountain in Hawaii a few years ago and just suffered a couple scratches. I'm surprised it would blow apart like that from such a short fall.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

Dao said:


> Bummer!  Hope you can get it fix in a reasonable cost.  It seemed like the lens took the heat.  The energy that was release from falling go right at the mount of the lens and broke it.  Wondering what if the lens has a metal mount, *where will the energy go?* breaking other weaker parts in the lens or camera?
> 
> Anyway good luck.



glass


----------



## boogschd (Sep 9, 2009)

oh god...

thats not fun

goodluck with the repair/warranty


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 9, 2009)

ann said:


> don't be surprised if the warranty doesn't cover dropping. it would be wonderful if it did, but that hasn't been my experience.
> 
> Insurance isn't that expensive and i have a rider on my home owners policy



I'm hoping for the best.  The ESP plan from Ritz says ut covers " unintentional abuse" so I have my fingers crossed.  

I wll let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> The good news is that it seems the body held up just fine it seems. Anyone who thinks the D90 can't hold up because of it's "plastic" body isn't talking from experience.


Boy, that's a stretch.  It looks to me like the camera landed lens first, hence the damage we see to the lens itself.  Had it landed body first, chances are you he would have done some damage to the body.  

The D90 is, after all, plastic.  Nikon didn't invent a special plastic that has the strength of steel for the D90... if they had, why do they use magnesium bodies in their pro-sumer and pro bodies?

The OP got very lucky with his body.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

inTempus said:


> Boy, that's a stretch. The D90 is, after all, plastic.  Nikon didn't invent a special plastic that has the strength of steel for the D90... if they had, why do they use magnesium bodies in their pro-sumer and pro bodies?



Your unnecessary sarcasm aside (been enough of that lately), I do realize plastic can crack - however I also know there are different kinds of plastics, some are VERY durable.

The D90 happens to be a combination of aluminum alloy and plastic, for what it's worth.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

I've honestly never heard of a body cracking. I'm sure there are some out there but I've never seen it. No matter what brand.


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 9, 2009)

I managed to make it to Ritz on my lunch break.  I had a chance to test the body with another lens and the body seems fine. 

They took the lens for repair without asking a question. The only snag is the 3 to 8 week repair time.  I'm going on vacation in a week so I'm going to have to pick up a new lens. 

Looking at the 50mm- 1.4, 70-300, or the 18-200 which is a little too close to the kit lens that is being repaired.

Descisions....


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

Well that's good news...

My suggestion for a vacation lens: Sigma 18-250


----------



## inTempus (Sep 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, that's a stretch. The D90 is, after all, plastic.  Nikon didn't invent a special plastic that has the strength of steel for the D90... if they had, why do they use magnesium bodies in their pro-sumer and pro bodies?
> ...


I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, just factual.

As it turns out, I'm bored sitting on a flight to Cali so I have time to screw around on Google.  I couldn't find much info on dropped D90's breaking.  In almost every instance I found, the lens is what broke and the body survived.

It would appear it's very durable.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

inTempus said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > inTempus said:
> ...



How is it any different than a Canon plastic body? They probably get the body molded from the same place.


----------



## Wyjid (Sep 9, 2009)

i feel for you. i posted a similar thread earlier in the month.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/175491-death-my-second-love.html

mines, worse off though. fried.


----------



## ann (Sep 9, 2009)

that is good news, warrenties are great.

my insurance pays for repairs which is nice these days with the cost involved . years ago my d100 fell out of the car and my heart went crazy, the only damage lens hood which was an easy replacement.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

Unspoiled said:


> I managed to make it to Ritz on my lunch break.  I had a chance to test the body with another lens and the body seems fine.
> 
> They took the lens for repair without asking a question. The only snag is the 3 to 8 week repair time.  I'm going on vacation in a week so I'm going to have to pick up a new lens.
> 
> ...



Did they say it was covered? Awesome if it is.

Given your current situation I'd say the 18-200 would probably be your best bet.


----------



## KmH (Sep 9, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> The good news is that it seems the body held up just fine it seems. Anyone who thinks the D90 can't hold up because of it's "plastic" body isn't talking from experience.


One anecdote of dumb luck does not support your statement, and I do speak from experience. It's still an all plastic camera (except the lens mounting ring) and is more vulnerable than a camera with a metal body. 

I was without the use of one of my D90's for 6 long weeks. It cost me 6X the repair bill in lost revenue from that segment of my business. I understood the D90 was all plastic when I bought them and have no animosity towards Nikon. **** happens. My shooter wasn't paying attention and a soccer ball knocked over the monopod mounted rig.

When the lens was ripped off it yanked the mount screws, and the plastic screw threads, right out of the camera's bayonet. The camera's lens mount ring was still attached to the lens. Oops.

When the lens hit the grass (oh I forgot to mention, it was a grass soccer field the rig landed on. A 4 foot drop.) it also took out the LCD. The lens was fine.

The repair bill was $253.50, including $12.50 shipping:

Service Repair Rank C (That's as major a repair as it gets)
CKD Auto Focus Operation
CKD Flash Operation
Performed Image Test
CLN Sensor
RPR Impact Damage
RPL LCD Display
RPl Front Body
General Check & Clean


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

KmH said:


> N0YZE said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is that it seems the body held up just fine it seems. Anyone who thinks the D90 can't hold up because of it's "plastic" body isn't talking from experience.
> ...



Please show me where I ever said it was ever as good as a metal body? I'm just saying it's not the POS build some people would make you believe.


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 9, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Did they say it was covered? Awesome if it is.
> 
> Given your current situation I'd say the 18-200 would probably be your best bet.



They did say that it was covered.  The warranty/extended service plan covers almost everything except fire and theft. 

I have heard great things about the 18-200 lens.  I think I want to get something a little different from the lens that is being repaired.  I like the thought of the 16-85 also.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

The Nikon 35-70 f/2.8D is a great lens as well. Nice fast walk around glass with an excellent build, but I think you can only get one used. My next purchase will most likely be the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 because it will work on my D90, D60 and N75.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 9, 2009)

Unspoiled said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > Did they say it was covered? Awesome if it is.
> ...



That's pretty sweet.

Another good choice from what I hear. The 16-85mm is one of the few Nikkor lenses I haven't used but it seems like a great walk around lens for dx.


----------



## linpelk (Sep 9, 2009)

That is so awesome that your insurance covers the repair.  I actually dropped a RENTED lens a few months ago and I think I vomited a little.  My zipper on my bag wasn't zipped all the way and it hit the cement.  The sound was so sickening.  The worst part was that I hadn't even USED the lens yet and I didn't fork over the extra $10 or whatever it was for the insurance (cheapo).  Anyway, I put it on my camera and it still worked, but I was terrified (ok, still am) that I will hear from that rental company someday about it (although I got an email from them a couple of days after the return that said the lens was returned in good working condition...whew!!) How bad would it suck to have to pay for a rented lens?


----------



## fokker (Sep 10, 2009)

I had my camera sitting just on the seat in my truck once and it moved while I while I was driving. When I went to open the passenger to get something else out the camera fell out and by sheer fluke I caught it mid air. Just about had a heart attack though.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 10, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > N0YZE said:
> ...


Do you care to point us to the post where anyone says the D90 is a "POS build"?

I would like to see that.


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 12, 2009)

donatello said:


> What made you drop it?




It fell out of my bag as I was grabbing stuff out of my car.


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 12, 2009)

Unspoiled said:


> donatello said:
> 
> 
> > What made you drop it?
> ...



dont pay any attention to donatello.. he's a spammer..


----------



## Unspoiled (Sep 12, 2009)

thenikonguy said:


> Unspoiled said:
> 
> 
> > donatello said:
> ...




Thanks for being on the look out and watching my back!


----------



## skieur (Oct 16, 2009)

itznfb said:


> With my home owners policy my camera gear is included under personal property. So I don't need to take out anything additional. You might want to verify with your insurance agent.
> 
> And... holy crap did that lens take some damage in that fall. My dad's D80 and 18-55mm kit lens toppled over while mounted on a tripod down the side of a mountain in Hawaii a few years ago and just suffered a couple scratches. I'm surprised it would blow apart like that from such a short fall.


 
A camera is usually covered as personal property on all homeowner's policies, if not used for business purposes.  There is a limit and it is not replacement insurance which would be the case with a separate rider, but any claim should get you some compensation.

skieur


----------

